# Seminaries affirming both WCF/3FU



## Polanus1561 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance on this subject (which is why I am here), I know in some seminaries they affirm both the above (GPTS states WCF takes precedence though). Practically, for a student seeking to serve in a 3FU affirming church, what does this mean? 

Does it mean references to confessions can always be done to either / both confessions when it comes to coursework / homiletics etc? Any other practical implications for the student in the above example?


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 24, 2017)

Puritan Reformed does. They teach both but each has a different class on the catalog and it depends upon what denomination you are going into.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 24, 2017)

Greenville affirms both though the WS is used to resolve any "perceived tension" with the 3FU.


----------



## mjmacvey (Apr 24, 2017)

Westminster Seminary California affirms both the Westminster Standards and Three Forms Unity through faculty subscription. Here are a few practical implications: 

1) Since each faculty member is ordained as a teaching or ruling elder in a Presbyterian (PCA or OPC) or Reformed (URCNA) church, the confession of their particular denomination would take precedence if necessary, though I can't think of any instances where this has been an issue.
2) Both the WCF and TFU are used in class and students can cite either (or both) in written work as needed. 
3) Our required Reformed Confessions course has two sections, one for TFU and one for WCF and students are expected to take the confessional course of their particular denomination. Students can take the alternative course as an elective (or audit) if desired.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Apr 24, 2017)

great info all! thanks!


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 24, 2017)

Mid-America Reformed Seminary also does! It works much as described above.


----------

